# Photographing jumping spider question.



## cdcrocks (Jul 19, 2014)

I wanted to take some pictures of a Paraphidippus aurantius I've been raising, but I've never handled a spider before. How would I go about doing this so she wouldn't escape or bite me, and so I could still get some nice, clear photos? My parents will probably freak out and not let me keep spiders anymore if I do get bitten, and they wouldn't be happy about having a loose spider, even a cute one. My dad's even claimed to have arachnophobia before. Even if they weren't to learn about her escape, she wouldn't be able to survive in my house. I've got 3 cats that keep our house bug-and spider- free.

So, any advice? Should I just take her picture through a very clean, clear cup? Or would she stay put if she was eating perhaps? She's the most beautiful invertebrate I've ever seen, and the first spider I have actually enjoyed keeping, so I never want to forget her.

Thank you!


----------



## PookaDotted (Jul 19, 2014)

Put her in the bathtub with the drain covered.


----------



## cdcrocks (Jul 19, 2014)

I was thinking about that, but she can climb the walls of her cup like it's a twig. She could walk right out. I'll probably end up doing that anyway. Or maybe on the patio table would be a good spot. I found her on a potted plant near there, so perhaps if she gets away she'll still have a good life.


----------



## Digger (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi CD,

Oh my -- I could write a chapter regarding your question. I have two new jumping spiders. And I've never kept spiders before. And -- I am a very serious arachnopobic.

BUT !! Since I've begun raising and caring for Abigail and Eve, these two tiny spiders have taught me to be much less afraid of other larger eight legged buggers. I think one of your

immediate challenges is to carefully introduce her (if she doesn't have a name, give her one) to your parents. Really have them WATCH her - particularly her little face. Come on Mom and Dad,

these animals are 5mm in length. How are they going to hurt anything??? Today I spent over an hour concentrating on the movement and reactions of Abigail. She's been in a Kritter Keeper since

I've had her and I wanted to get her used to me. She stayed on the lid of the KK because I carefully flicked D. hydei in her vicinity. She grabbed a few and after a while, she'd turn back to me for more.

I swear she knew I was supplying the goodies. After about 10 minutes I let her walk onto my hand. She seemed to like it. You can do the same thing. Let her take the initiative to walk up on your hand.

Don't prod or push her, that will just scare her and make her jump away. As for biting: Take a good look at her fangs. C'mon. How much damage is that going to do? (None). But she certainly wouldn't bite you unless

you had her painfully squeezed, or something like that. And on the extremely unlikely chance that she nipped you - why would you tell your parents?? The bite is absolutely harmless.

Problem with the bath tub scenario is you have a large area, a tiny subject. It would be tough to get any good shots. Better to get some pictures while she's preoccupied with some fruit flies on the edge of her container.

Try to get your parents to get to know her! If I can let these spiders walk on me - ANYBODY can !! Be sure to name her before this new (re) introduction.

Hope this helps. By the way, My other jumper, Eve, just gave birth to about 50 really tiny spiderlings. I'm trying to figure out what to feed newborns that are the 1/2 the size of a pinhead.


----------



## cdcrocks (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, Digger! I'm thinking about naming her Aura, after her scientific name. I'm going to try to let her walk on my hand today. I normally feed her crickets, but I'll try what you did with the hydeii. She ate those a couple of molts ago. I don't have the lenses to take the pictures yet, but when I do, I'll be sure to share them.


----------



## Digger (Jul 21, 2014)

Aura's a great name, CD. If she's accepting crickets, keep those coming. Sounds like she's outgrown Hydei. Remember - let her go onto your hand under her own decision. She'll like the warmth once she's there! Have fun and learn from her!


----------

